# ملتقى المهندسين العرب يدشن بنك المعلومات واطلس توزيع طاقة الرياح



## الشايقي (17 أبريل 2010)

من المعروف ان طاقة الرياح تعتمد على ثلاثة عوامل رئيسية وهي الموقع:34:

ويلزم ان توضع اجهزة قياس , في نقاط متعددة في المنطقة لمدة تتراوح بين سنتين وثلاثة , بالاضافة الى الاستعانة بالاحصائيات المتوفرة في الارصاد الجوية وأشارت احدى الدراسات التي اوردها العضو رشيد الديزل في هذا البوست :
*مقال هام لمهندسي الطاقة* 
الذي توصل في مقترحاته وتوصياته الى اهمية وجود بنك للمعلومات عن المناطق في الوطن العربي لسرعات الرياح وصولاً الى انشاء اطلس متكامل يساهم في استثمار هذه الطاقة المتجددة (تطرقت الدراسة في التوصيات الى الطاقة الشمسية ولكن بالقياس الحوجة ماسة الى هذا الاطلس في مجال طاقة الرياح)

وهنا تكمن مهمة هذا البوست ليكون بمثابة نواة لبنك المعلومات وحصر كامل لكل الدراسات التي قامت بها الجامعات والمعاهد للمناطق العربية , علماً بأن مصر على سبيل المثال (على حدود علمي) قد قامت بتغطية كامل امتداد ساحلها الشمال شرقي مع البحر الاحمر , السودان شرع منذ العام السابق في تركيب اجهزة القياس وسأوافيكم بالنتائج حالما تجهز والسعودية تخطو بخطوات واسعة كذلك وسأورد هذه الدراسة كمثال وبداية 


السعودية
منطقة رفحة Rafha
الدراسة من طلاب الماجستير , جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن
S. Rehman
I.M. El-Amin
F. Ahmad
S.M. Shaahid
A.M. Al-Shehri
J.M. Bakhashwain
التاريخ : 2005

الخلاصة : 
منطقة اقتصادية سرعة الرياح فوق 3.5 م/ث 65% من الزمن ووصلت الى 6.5م/ث في 20% من الوقت
فقط 7% من الوقت كانت الرياح ساكنة silent
رابط الدراسة:
http://eprints.kfupm.edu.sa/522/1/wind_power.pdf​


----------



## الشايقي (17 أبريل 2010)

مصر :
رأس غارب البحر الاحمر
مشروع قائم, مزرعة رياح بقدرة اجمالية 400 كيلوواط منذ عام 1998م

منطقة ابوغصون جنوب البحر الاحمر
مشروع قائم بنظام مزدوج مكون من توربينية رياح بقدرة 55 كيلوواط ووحدة ديزل بقدرة 32 كيلوواط منذ عام 2002م

الغردقة البحر الاحمر
مشروع قائم محطة توليد للكهرباء تضم 38 وحدة رياح تبلغ قدرتها الاجمالية 5 ميجاوات منذ عام 2002م
المصدر : الدكتور معتز سليمان

خليج السويس:
مشروع تم التوقيع عليه (السبت 20 فبراير 2010) بين شركة ابوظبي لطاقة المستقبل (مصدر) مع هيئة الطاقة المتجددة بوزارة الكهرباء المصرية 
المزرعة تنتج 200 ميجاوات بالاضافة الى مشروعات تصل الى 920 ميجاوات
المصدر:شبكة اقتصاديات الاماراتية

على صعيد طاقة الرياح، فإن "السرعات العالية والمنتظمة للرياح" في منطقة خليج السويس، على حد قول وولترز، تشير إلى تمتع مصر "بإمكانات ممتازة لتوليد الكهرباء من طاقة الرياح ـ هي من بين الأفضل على مستوى العالم".

المصدر: البنك الدولي
جوناثان وولترز، مدير إدارة الطاقة والنقل بمكتب منطقة الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا بالبنك الدولي

حتى الآن مصر تنتج 520 ميجاوات , وتتطلع الى 7200 ميجاوات عام 2020م ​


----------



## الشايقي (18 أبريل 2010)

السودان:
ساحل البحر الاحمر​ 
تم توريد اجهزة انظمة طاقة الرياح (ابراج وتربينات قدرة الواحدة 750 كيلوواط) لتقييم 5 مواقع تقع على ساحل البحر الاحمر شرق السودان كما تم تركيبها وفي 2010 سيتم تفريغ النتائج كما تم الاستعانة بسجلات الارصاد الجوية , والخريطة العالمية التقريبية والمناطق تحديداً هي:​ 

محمد قولد
شمال بورتسودان (منطقة 1)
شمال بورتسودان (منطقة 2)
جنوب بورتسودان 
طوكر ​ 

المصدر:قسم الطاقة المتجددة بوزارة الطاقة والتعدين السودانية
المهندس عبدالعظيم وداعة - رئيس القسم​


----------



## الشايقي (18 أبريل 2010)

الامارات العربية المتحدة :
امارة دبي وشمال (الامارات الشمالية)​ 
"الامارات الشمالية هناك مصدر متميز للرياح"
المصدر:محمد احمد الشحي - رئيس مجلس الادارة
Southern Wind Power
شركة هندية تنتج معدات طاقة الرياح , مركزها الامارات ​ 

الامارات الشمالية من الخريطة هي :​ 
رأس الخيمة 
الشارقة 
دبي


----------



## الشايقي (18 أبريل 2010)

البحرين :​ 
المنامة ​ 
مشروع قائم (2008) ثلاثة توربينات بين برجي مركز البحرين التجاري العالمي توفر 15% من احتياجاتهما​ 
"توجد بالبحرين دائما كميات هائلة من الرياح، في كل صباح عندما ترتفع الشمس ترفع درجة الحرارة بالصحراء في السعودية التي تتعرض للرياح القادمة من الخليج. الرياح في البحرين شيء يعتمد عليه تماما"
المصدر:المهندس شون كيلا , مصمم مركز البحرين التجاري العالمي http://www.el-wasat.com/details.php?id=4264​



مصفاة البترول​ 
شركة أنتر دومين اليابانية عرضت (2009) مشروع بتشييد برج بارتفاع 50 متراً في المصفاة واقترحت جمع المعلومات لمدة عام كامل لقوة الرياح, وبعد مرحلة جمع المعلومات إذا رأوا أن قوة الرياح كافية للاستثمار سيقدمون اقتراحات للاستثمار في استعمال طاقة الرياح لإنتاج الكهرباء
المصدر: الدكتور عبدالحسين ميرزا وزير شئون النفط والغاز البحرينيhttp://www.moheet.com/show_news.aspx?nid=245731&pg=23​


----------



## الشايقي (20 أبريل 2010)

ليبيا​ 

صورة مصغرة للاطلس




​ 

لحفظ الصورة المكبرة لأطلس طاقة الرياح في ليبيا اضغط هنا​ 

منطقة الشريط الساحلي والجبل الاخضر:
قياس عند ارتفاع 40 متر.​ 
Misratah:6.6 
Sirt:6.4 
Al maqrun:7.2 
Tolmetha:6.2 
Dernah:8.0 ​ 
منطقة الجبل الغربي وشرقه:
قياس عند ارتفاع 40متر​ 
Azizyah:6.35 
Asaaba:7.35 
Goterria:5.56
Tarhuna:7.14
Misalatha:6.68​ 


المشاريع القائمة والمتاحة:​ 





​ 


رابط ملف باوربوينت يحتوي على اطلس طاقة الرياح واحصائيات ليبيا​ 
المصدر:المهندس : مصطفى محمد صوفية , من الجهاز التنفيذي للطاقات المتجددة​


----------



## الشايقي (20 أبريل 2010)

الكويت:

الاحمدي
وتؤكد البيانات المتاحة حتى الآن وجود مناطق متميزة لإنتاج طاقة الرياح منها الاحمدي في الكويت
المصدر: صحيفة الخليج


معهد الكويت للابحاث العلمية قام بإجراء دراسة لتحليل الطاقة الكامنة في الرياح الموسمية في دولة الكويت، وذلك في مواقع مختلفة لمدة خمسة أعوام متتالية، وبناء على نتائج هذه الدراسة تم تصنيف المواقع التي أخضعت للدراسة.
المصدر:الدكتور سالم الحجرف 

مشروع قيد التنفيذ : 25 نوفمبر 2009م

محطة تجريبية لتوليد الطاقة بالرياح مرتبطة بالشبكة الكهربائية في دولة الكويت , لتغذية ابراج الاتصالات بالطاقة الكهربائية النظيفة 
المصدر:جريدة الرؤية 
​


----------



## الشايقي (21 أبريل 2010)

سلطنة عمان: 


 سواحل بحر العرب 
من راس الحد حتى جزر الحلانيات 
مصدر:؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


في مرحلة الدراسات:
18 يونيو 2009م
سلطنة عمان تتطلع لبناء محطات لتوليد الكهرباء تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح لتلبية الطلب المتنامي في ظل مواجهة البلاد لنقص في إمدادات الغاز
المصدر:زاهر السليماني ,مدير عام المشروعات بالهيئة العامة للكهرباء و المياه 


مشروع قائم:
تم استخدام الطاقة الشمسية في محطة تحلية المياه في ( هيلة الراكة ) بولاية ثمريت ، واستخدمت طاقة الرياح لتشغيل مضخة المياه الخاصة بها 

​


----------



## عصام نورالدين (21 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا زميلنا 
معلومات وإحصاءات مفيدة بإذن الله


----------



## الشايقي (21 أبريل 2010)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا زميلنا
> 
> 
> معلومات وإحصاءات مفيدة بإذن الله


 

عصام نورالدين
تحياتي الصادقة 







​ 
الله يبارك فيك يا أخي ومشكور على مرورك الذي اسعدني​ 

​


----------



## الشايقي (21 أبريل 2010)

تونس:​ 





صورة مصغرة لمشروع سيدي داود 
لتحميل صورة مكبرة من wikipedia اضغط هنا​ 


سيدي داود
مشروع قائم (عام 2000) محطة طاقة الرياح بقدرة بدأت بـ20 ميجا (ثم 34 ميغاواط)والآن وصلت 55 ميجاوات ويهدف البرنامج لإنشاء محطات جديدة بقدرة 100 ميجاوات.
المصدر:الوكالة الوطنية للتحكم في الطاقةhttp://www.anme.nat.tn/index.asp?pId=196​

بنزرت:
مشروع قائم مزرعة رياح 
وتعتبر اعلى نقطة ولها 300 يوم من الرياح الاقتصادية​ 
مشروع تحت التنفيذ:1 سبتمبر 2009م
مزرعة بقدرة 500 ميجاواط بواسطة شركة مونكادا إنرجي الايطالية 
أعدت تونس مؤخرا دليلا للمستثمرين المحتملين في مواقع مزارع انتاج طاقة الرياح
المصدر:مغاربيةhttp://www.magharebia.com/cocoon/aw...wi/newsbriefs/general/2009/09/02/newsbrief-06​

مشروع تحت التنفيذ على مدى سنتين بدءاً من 2010:​ 
بقرض قيمته 200 مليون يورو من صندوق مساعدة التنمية "فاد" التابع للحكومة الإسبانية.
في محافظة بنزرت وتحديداً:​منطقة الماتلين
عدد 46 مروحة ​​ 

منطقة الكشابطة قرب الموقع الاثري بأوتيك
عدد45 مروحة
المصدر:شبكة محيطhttp://www.moheet.com/show_news.aspx?nid=334087&pg=37​

​


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (21 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم
كنت سأكتب عن محطّة المتلين في تونس فسبقتموني
شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيّم


----------



## م.م فادي (25 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم 

ترى ماهو وضع طاقة الرياح في سوريا


----------



## الشايقي (29 يوليو 2010)

abcd19 قال:


> بارك الله فيكم
> كنت سأكتب عن محطّة المتلين في تونس فسبقتموني
> شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيّم




abcd19
تحياتي العطرة





اكتب تربت يداك , فالمكتوب عن تونس الخصراء في هذا البوست 
حتى الآن لا يعدو كونه رؤوس اقلام
وليكن التوفيق ظلك


​


----------



## الشايقي (29 يوليو 2010)

*


م.م فادي قال:



شكرا لك اخي الكريم 
ترى ماهو وضع طاقة الرياح في سوريا

أنقر للتوسيع...


م فادي
تحياتي المورقة 




مشكور على مرورك 
ادناه هو ماوجدت عن طاقة الرياح في سوريا بمعونة محرك جوجل
------------------------------------------

سوريا

حمص:منطقة السخنة (أكثر من 2م/ث)
التوقيع على مشروع 45-100 ميجاواط بين شركة فيستاس العالمية (مقرها الدنمارك) ومجموعة شام القابضة
ينتهي التنفيذ خلال عامين بدءاً من مايو 2010
المصدر:شبكة محيط


حمص:محيط بحيرة قطينة
دراسة مشروع 50 ميجاواط بتمويل اسباني حول محيط بحيرة قطينة

جنوب دمشق:الهيجانة
طرحت الوزارة (مايو 2010) مشروعين بمبدأ الشراكة في الهيجانة والسخنة 
كل واحد منهما 100 ميجاواط وبتكلفة 130-150 ملون يورو
المصدر:Syria Steps


مرتفعات الجولان:
سيتم استبدال 7 مراوح قديمة بمشروع ضخم
شركة ايه.اي.اس كورب ومقرها الولايات المتحدة 
المشروع:بناء 160 مروحة تنتج 450 ميجاوات 
سيجري بناء أول سبعة توربينات في 2011 بتكلفة 27 مليون دولار. 
باقي التوربينات خلال عامين اعتمادا على الحصول على التراخيص النهائية 
وذلك بتكلفة تبلغ 800 مليون دولار.
المشروع سيحقق ايرادات قدرها 150 مليون دولار سنويا.
المصدر:زاهال هاريل رئيس مجلس ادارة شركة مي جولان 



مناطق أخرى:
ديسمبر 2006م قدمت المجموعة الاوروبية منحة بمبلغ 450 ألف يورو لتركيب 20 محطة قياس 
في مواقع مختلفة في القطر لتحديد أفضل المواقع الملائمة فنياً
المصدر:الثورة
ارجو إثراء بنك المعلومات بخريطة طاقة الرياح


دراسة تشغيل 3000 بئر (1%من الآبار) بواسطة مراوح صغيرة محلية
لتوفير 80 مليون لتر من المازوت
المصدر:الباحث معن كعدان


"سورية لديها إمكانيات كبيرة في مجال طاقة الرياح في مجموعة من المواقع"
الاستاذ/محمود الخشمان الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة مرافق 

سوريا انشأت الشبكة الوطنية لتقانات الطاقات المتجددة كهيئة تعمل على تعزيز القطاع
*​


----------



## الشايقي (2 أغسطس 2010)

*الاردن:

منطقة الفجيجAl-Fujeij:
تبعد 10 أميال شمال شرق مدينة الشوبك.
سرعة الرياح  6.7 متر/ ثانية بمستوى 40 متراً 
طرحت الحكومة عطاء بـ90 ميغاوات لطاقة الرياح وقد تتوسع إلى 200 ميغاوات 
ابريل 2010
المصدر:سعادة /خالد الايراني وزير الطاقة



منطقة الكمشة بجرشAl-Kamshah:
مشروع بكلفة 50-60 مليون دولار

منطقة الحرير Al-Harir:


وادي عربة Wadi Araba:
منطقة معانMa'an:
جنوب الاردن
المصدر:وزارة الطاقة والثروة المعدنية



تخطط الحكومة للوصول الى 300 ميجاواط عام 2015 أي 7% من الانتاج الكلي للطاقة​*


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (2 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
وجدت هذا الملفّ باور بونت عن طاقة الرياح في تونس http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XGHHH6KX
مع دعائي لكم بالتوفيق
عبد الله التونسي


----------



## م.م فادي (2 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ الشايقي 
الف شكرا لك لاهتمامك وجهودك 
تقبل مني كل العرفان لردك


----------



## ehsansabah (3 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم هل يوجد احد من الاخوان عندة معلومات عن طاقة الرياح في العراق وهل تنجح هذه الطريقة في العراق


----------



## الشايقي (4 أغسطس 2010)

abcd19 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> وجدت هذا الملفّ باور بونت عن طاقة الرياح في تونس http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XGHHH6KX
> مع دعائي لكم بالتوفيق
> عبد الله التونسي



*

abcd19
عبدالله التونسي
تحاياي النضرة 




باذخ الشكر على الملف يا أخي وعلى مرورك الرطب 


*​


----------



## الشايقي (4 أغسطس 2010)

م.م فادي قال:


> الاخ الشايقي
> الف شكرا لك لاهتمامك وجهودك
> تقبل مني كل العرفان لردك



*
م. م فادي
تحياتي الشفيفة






على الرحب والسعة ويكفي مرورك وتقبل مودتي
*​


----------



## الشايقي (4 أغسطس 2010)

*


ehsansabah قال:



السلام عليكم هل يوجد احد من الاخوان عندة معلومات عن طاقة الرياح في العراق وهل تنجح هذه الطريقة في العراق

أنقر للتوسيع...


ehsansabah
تحياتي الصادقة 






الف شكر على المرور والمشاركة , ادناه تجميع لبعض استخدامات طاقة الرياح بالعراق
وهي مازالت في الطور التجريبي والقياس 

---------------------





توربين لتوليد الكهرباء بطاقة الرياح نصبته وزارة العلوم والتكنولوجيا العراقية في منطقة الجادرية ببغداد ضمن المشروع العراقي لتوليد الكهرباء بطاقة الرياح
​
العراق:





بدأت مرحلة القياس العام:
ابريل 2010
تم توزيع 20 توربين قياس واختبار (20 كيلو واط) 
في 20 منطقة وبدأت بمنطقة الجادرية ببغداد (جامعة النهرين) , ومحافظة ذي قار وغيرها..
المصدر:وزارة العلوم والتكنولوجيا



الناصرية الجنوبية الغربية:
سرعة رياح 5.5 متر/ثانية

مناطق الرطبة:
سرعة رياح 5 متر/ثانية

منطقة العزيز ـ الكشك
منطقة مرشحة وفق دراسة (يوليو 2010)
المصدر:الدكتور محمد احمد صالح ابو الطيب 
مدير مركز الفلك وفيزياء الفضاء في وزارة العلوم والتكنولوجيا


"ضعف نشاط الرياح وتذبذبه في العراق"
المصدر:خبراء مختصون



"تصميم منظومة وحدات لضخ المياه"
وهي وحدات صغيرة لا يتم ادخالها في الشبكة وتعمل منفردة ولكنها تخفف الضغط على شبكة الكهرباء
المصدر:مدير مركز بحوث الطاقة والبيئة في وزارة الصناعة والمعادن






*​


----------



## ehsansabah (5 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ العزيز الشايقي 
شكرا لك مرة اخرى ويبدو انك من المهتمين بالعراق .
يبدو من خلال المعلومات القليله ان طاقه الرياح ليست ثابته للركون اليها في توليد الطاقة المتجددة


----------



## اناغزل (9 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
احتاج الى صورة لقريتي مرحان ومرسيط
من اجل بحثي بالسرع الممكنة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الشايقي (15 أغسطس 2010)

*

ehsansabah قال:



الاخ العزيز الشايقي 
شكرا لك مرة اخرى ويبدو انك من المهتمين بالعراق .
يبدو من خلال المعلومات القليله ان طاقه الرياح ليست ثابته للركون اليها في توليد الطاقة المتجددة

أنقر للتوسيع...



EhsanSabah
تحياتي الطيبة 







صعب جداً الحكم من خلال هذه المعلومات الشحيحة وأفضّل التريث حتى ظهور نتيجة مراوح القياس خلال العام القادم فهي ستكون أكثر دقة , والهدف النهائي سيكون الخروج بتصميم اطلس طاقة الرياح للمنطقة العربية 
وتقبل تقديري ومودتي​*


----------



## الشايقي (15 أغسطس 2010)

*


اناغزل قال:



السلام عليكم
احتاج الى صورة لقريتي مرحان ومرسيط
من اجل بحثي بالسرع الممكنة ولكم جزيل الشكر

أنقر للتوسيع...



اناغزل




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
للأسف لا علم لي بأمر القريتين , من ناحيتك آمل توضيح اين يقعا؟ وما نوع الصورة ؟وارجو من لديه المعلومة اثراء البوست , مع امنياتي لك بالتوفيق
​*


----------



## الشايقي (15 أغسطس 2010)

*اضغط هنا وراجع تونس ضمن هذا البوست








الهوارية على الساحل الشمالي
​
تونس

الهوارية El Haouaria
اغسطس 2010
على بعد 100 كلم من العاصمة تونس وآخر نقطة لافريقيا تقع على البحر المتوسط
مشروع مناصفة بين شركة تيرنا الايطالية Terna, وشركة STEG التونسية
سينتج 1200 ميجاوات , منها 800 تصدر لايطاليا عبر كابل بحري 200 كلم الى صقلية


شركة مونكادا اينرجي باشرت اربعة مشاريع 
محطة 500 ميغا
محطة 200 ميجا
وستستثمر 3 مليار يورو على مدار 5 سنوات لانتاج 2900 ميغاواط
تونس تنتج 4.5% من طاقتها الكهربائية من الرياح


المصدر:صحيفة الحياة


مشروع الربط الكهربي بين تونس وايطاليا بكابل 1000 ميجاواط
اضغط هنا وشاهد خريطة مسار الربط

*​


----------



## ehsansabah (15 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز الشايقي وكل عام وانتم بالف خير وشهر رمضان كريم


----------



## hussen-eng (28 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أنا من سوريا ومحتاج مثل هذه المعلومات عن سوريا وأطلس الرياح لها والمواقع المهواة فيها وجدول معدل سرعة الرياح لتلك المناطق أن أمكن


----------

